# Canned Albacore Tuna



## salmonclubber (Aug 25, 2009)

On Saturday august 23 we went out of Lapush fishing for tuna it was an awesome day on the water
My buddy Lyle invited me to go along with him for a Tuna fishing trip the weather report called for seas to build to 9-11 ft and a 10-20 knt wind we decided to go anyway because the wind and sea was not going to hit us until the late afternoon i was glads we did
we left the river at 0650 and ran 32 miles out and the water temp got up to 58.5 degrees so we tried fishing for about 30 min with nothing another boat called us and said that he was 38 miles out and put his lines out withen 5 min he had 3 on board so we reeled in our lines and headed out when we got 35 miles out the water temp hit 60.5 degrees so we stopped to fish
we got 9 tuna in the boat during the first 1 hour fishing was great then it shut down nothing for the next 1 hour we searched for birds or jumpers we seen a few jumpers but they would not bite the rest of the day it was hit and miss one fish here two fish there time to relax and have some lunch we caught a few more and trolled for a few more hours we ended up with 27 tuna total i took 7 home with me for canning
i filleted the tuna and decided to try the tuna belly in the smoker they say that they are the best eating of the smoked fish so i put the belly's into a ziploc bag so i could smoke them later in the day while i did other things i set the bag in the sink in the house and went to cleaning things up the wife was getting ready to can the tuna and she spotted the tuna in the sink thinking it was gonna be for canning she stuffed them into a few jars and proceeded to can all my tuna belly's i found out when i went looking for them and asked what happened to the fish that was in the sink she said she put them in the canner o well i will have smoked tuna next year LOL its been an awesome weekend

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/fishing/?action=view&current=101_0257_00.jpg

Smoked albacore 
i wrapped the fillets in bacon and threw them into the smoker at a temp of 325 using apple for smoke i smoked them for 30 min they turned out really good 

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/?action=view&current=101_0275.jpg

Canned Tuna

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/?action=view&current=101_0270.jpg

Dinner

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/?action=view&current=101_0276.jpg


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 25, 2009)

Bummer about not getting to smoke those bellies before the wife got a hold of them.  But everything else looks great.  I wish we could fish like that here.  A few pound bass is big deal to me.


----------



## salmonclubber (Aug 25, 2009)

the average of these fish was 20 pounds the biggest was around 30-35 pounds they were nice fish


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 25, 2009)

Sounds like you had a great day fishing...  Sorry you didn't get to smoke the bellies...


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Congrats on what sounds like a great day bending the rod.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks excellent Huey! You're set for the winter I bet! :)


----------



## salmonclubber (Aug 25, 2009)

Jeanie

i have enough tuna here for about 2 winters i think we got 36 pints and 36 half pints plus we saved a couple for eating fresh it was so much fun catching these it was hard to stop and head home even though we had more then enough for the three of us i was glad that i could go back to work today so i could rest up LOL


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 25, 2009)

Huey it sure sounds like fun. You've got it made up there with all that good fishing and hunting! I bet it was hard to head home when you were having so much fun!


----------



## bassman (Aug 25, 2009)

Great looking haul, Huey!  Congrats on a great fishing day.


----------



## forktender (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome post !!!! 
*Damn I love that bloody deck shot !!!*

We didn't make it out this year, but we are still eating Albacore from last season.
It's so much fun drop'in back a jig or some live bait on the slide.
LOL some people are rereading this right now asking them self's what in the hell..LMAO !!!

Nice fish!!!....... Sounds like you got into a nice grade of fish.


----------



## badfrog (Dec 13, 2009)

Awesome! around here we get excited about a crappie and cats (not my favorite). I would LOVE to do some deep sea tuna fishin someday!  looks great! Mmmm...a lab of fatty tuna on a little nori - in the words of Alton, truly "good eats"!


----------



## splat (Feb 7, 2011)

Home canned tuna is the only way to go! I have a hard time eating store bought tuna any more


----------

